# Winterschutz Musa Basjoo



## Jürgen E (10. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Bananenfreunde,

ab wann kann man den Winterschutz der Musa Basjoo abbauen?
Ist nämlich meine erste Freilandüberwinterung (zurückgeschnitten und eingepackt).

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Armin (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hy,

eigentlich nicht vor den Eisheiligen. Die Musa verträgt kein Grad minus.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen E (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Danke Armin

werde ich wohl leider noch was warten müssen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

kultiviere basjoos seit über 10 Jahren. Bin der Meinung, daß man so langsam ruhig den Winterschutz abbauen kann (mache ich auch).

Es kann nochmal leichter Frost kommen, ist sogar bis -2 Grad für die nächsten Tage 1 x angesagt. Aber dann eben einfach für eine Nacht eben leichte Folie drum und gut ist. Ab Ende April hats bei uns in Hamburg seit zig Jahren keinen Frost mehr gegeben und Wuppertal ist ja wohl eher noch etwas wärmer.

Ich riskiere es und beachte eben den Wetterbericht. Bekommt den Musas eh besser, bei mir wachsen die schon. 
Wenns bei dir die erste Freilandüberwinterung ist, würde ich sowieso mal auspacken, nicht daß die wegen zuviel Feuchtigkeit verfault sind... also ruhig ran.


----------



## Jürgen E (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hallo Jo

ich habe die Musa basjoo mal ausgepackt. Mit der Feuchtigkeit hattest du Recht, ein bischen angefault. Mal sehen, ob sie wieder wächst. Die Ableger sehen noch stabiler aus.

Danke jedenfalls


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

...ich nochmal. Schneide einfach das angefaulte ab; notfalls bis zum Boden runter. Das macht den Pflanzen nichts aus. Einfach danach nicht mehr drum kümmern.

Nach ein paar Tagen wirst du sehen, daß die basjoo dann genau aus der Mitte der Schnittstelle wieder weiterwächst. Alles kein Problem bei den Jungs. Letztes Jahr hat sogar eine bei mir geblüht. Viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## Plätscher (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hallo,

schneide es noch nicht zurück. Bei Jo in HH und bei mir im Münsterland klappt das wohl, aber du wohnst in Wuppertal und da kann wegen der Lage noch Nachtfröste kommen und das Zeugs schützt deine Pflanze etwas.
Übrigens ich habe es einmal getestet, einen Teil früh frei geräumt und mit Folie unterstützt, einen anderen Teil bis Ende April verpackt gelassen.
Ende Juni war kein Unterschied mehr zu bemerken. Beide Pflanzen gleich hoch ausgetrieben.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Silke (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterschutz Musa Basjoo*

Hallo,
ich würde sie auch noch nicht auspacken. Bei uns hatten wir die ganze letzte Woche noch Nachtfrost.


----------

